# Armour



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

It’s looking like after 5 1/2 year of being on levothyroxine, I can no longer tolerate it. Makes me super brain foggy, dizzy anxious, headache among other symptoms. My Dr. wants me to stop completely for 3 weeks and retest. She wants to start fresh. She mentioned trying Armour. I’m a little nervous because I don’t have a conversion issue. Can someone who converts fine take Armour?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Can you please share your latest lab results with ranges?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

TSH 1.6 Range 0.4-4.5
T4 11.7 Range 4.5-12.0
T3 34 Range 24-39
Free thyroxine index 4.0 Range 1.2-4.9


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I tend to do best by finding a sweet spot between 1/2 - 3/4 of the range for FT-4 and FT-3

For you

FT-4 ((8.25-10.12))

FT-3 ((31.5-35.25))



> Posted Yesterday, 12:04 PM
> 
> TSH 1.6 Range 0.4-4.5
> T4 11.7 Range 4.5-12.0
> T3 34 Range 24-39


Your FT-4 is too High~ If it were me I would reduce levothyroxine dose slightly and retest in 6 weeks. You look like you are a great converter of levothyroxine and I personally think because of that it's best for you to remain on levothyroxine as I mentioned with a reduced dose.

I feel horrible when my FT-4 is at or slightly above 3/4 of range.

What dose levothyroxine do you currently take?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Definitely think about reducing. I don't know if I'd try Armour if I were in your shoes. At least not at this moment.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

What symptoms do you have with high t4?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

My dr has taken me completely off of levo for three weeks. She wants to “start over”. I feel terrible everyday. I had some reactions I believe to the fillers. I wonder if Levoxyl would be better.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey, If your doctor is offering desiccated thyroid "Armour" I'd give it a try...&#8230;&#8230;..
When I started hormone therapy with synthetic T4 only I ended up in the ER.....
I reduced the dose with no results but horrible side effects.
I took it off and on for two years . Up and down doses and everywhere in between but never got anywhere...
Took a miracle to find a new PCP who let me try Armour which straightened all my major symptoms out.
It's not perfect but it's the only other alternative other than synthetics.

I feel a lot better than I did 7 years ago.
It most likely wouldn't hurt you to try it...&#8230;

I took every brand of T4 on the market and they are all the same...&#8230;"horrible".....

"I'll never forget that feeling where you are now"

GIVE IT A TRY
"I wish you the best of luck"


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

High t4 can be a little of everything. Fatigue, brain fog, anxiety, weight gain/weight loss, aches and pains, acne, diarrhea, a general feeling of things not being right, etc etc etc.

Have you had your antibodies tested recently? How about a recent ultrasound?


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 12, 2013)

My tpo was 300, which was high. Can’t remember what the limit was. Haven’t had an ultrasound in several years.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Did your doctor tell you about the levo recall? *https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2018/08/15/thyroid-medication-containing-levothyroxine-and-liothyronine-recalled/1003968002/


----------

